# Texan Keith Combs Wins TTBC Title in Sudden-Death



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

CONROE, Texas  After a week of slugging it out like Hagler and Hearns in their epic late-1980s battle, Powerline Services pro Keith Combs and Toyota pro Mike Iaconelli only needed one 14-inch fish to finish the deal following a monster week at the Toyota Texas Bass Classic.

Iaconelli, the veteran from New Jersey with a Bassmaster Classic and B.A.S.S. Angler of the Year title, and Combs, the up-and-coming Texan with his rookie Elite Series season just under his belt, battled in the 1-2 positions for three days on Lake Conroe. Combs led each day, with Iaconelli sitting in the catbird seat to overtake him with a stumble.

And then, after three days, they were tied with 76 pounds, 12 ounces.








Unbelieveable, Iaconelli said after the weigh-in that determined theyd have a sudden-death fish-off for the first 14-inch bass. My stomach is in knots. I want to throw up.

But they returned to Lake Conroe, with Iaconelli fishing along two stretches of the* Conroe Dam riprap and Combs running to four different locations. Nothing. Iaconelli caught a 12-incher and tossed it back. Combs returned to the spot where he left fish biting at the end of the day and figured hed get at least one, but they didnt bite.

Then, with 15 minutes left before the 6:45 p.m. deadline, Combs nailed a 15-inch largemouth. His TTBC judge made the call via cell phone to TTBC Judge Supervisor Tim Cook, who along with PAA Tournament Director Randy Knight listened as the fish was measured and verified.

Combs capped a two-year flurry of outstanding fishing with the biggest win of his career. He won $100,000 and a new Legend Boat with Evinrude outboard. The TTBC field featured the top 15 points finishers from the Bass Pro Shops PAA Tournament Series, Bassmaster Elite Series and Walmart FLW Tour, along with defending champion Brian Snowden and four sponsor exemptions.

I had this big ol Norman crankbait tied on that Id been catching 7-pounders with all week and all I...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------

